# CM Punk involved in incident with fan in St. Louis



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Which Wrestling news source?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

Just sounds like some guy was looking to get autographs at the airport and he acted out of line. To what degree it's not sure, but if its being vocalized like this, it had to have been some beyond normal decency.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

CM Punk seemed pretty ticked off. Id like to know exactly what the fan did / said.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



> From @RingsideAxxess on the Airport Situation, The guy approached CM Punk. Sh*t was said and Punk threw the guy's backpack in the garbage


It's always Punk :lmao


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



Bloodbath said:


> It's always Punk :lmao


Was thinking the same thing, it's always Punk who seems to have fights with the fans,


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

"The Honey Badger" CM Punk


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

Can someone re-post this thread with proper english?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



11rob2k said:


> Was thinking the same thing, it's always Punk who seems to have fights with the fans,





> Ricardo Rodriguez ॐ ‏@RRWWE
> Man, you guys seriously go from fan mode to creepy mode to psycho mode sometimes.. #StLouis


Sounds like the fan had it coming.


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

CM Punk threw a fan's backpack in the garbage?
Wow....


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



Billy Kidman said:


> Sounds like the fan had it coming.


He my have, but Punk should be the bigger man about things like this, not go throwing peoples bags in the trash.

We don't know the full story about whats gone on, but when ever theres an incident with fans its all most always Punk.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

I can't wait for this to blow up into "CM Punk is an egotistical asshole" when it's clear from everyone else's statements that whoever it was at the airport was being a total dick.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

Punk threw the fans backpack in the garbage!!? Well now we know Cena will win tommorow... Fuck.. But seriously seems like the fan acted way out of line, but if punk did throw his stuff in the garbage, that's not the mature way to handle the decision. We need more details though, I'm not going to judge anyones actions.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



deadman18 said:


> Which Wrestling news source?


check punks twitter. He's tweeting about how one fan ruined it for the people there. People go too fucking far around celebs, it's fucking disgusting.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

Welcome back to my city, wwe. Be careful when you pass through Normandy to the airport and stay away from the east side. Seriously, punk is lucky he didn't get shot.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

I'm very disappointed if CM Punk threw the fan's backpack in the garbage. If the fan was truly being a dick, Punk should've spared the innocent backpack and thrown the fan in the garbage.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



11rob2k said:


> He my have, but Punk should be the bigger man about things like this, not go throwing peoples bags in the trash.
> 
> We don't know the full story about whats gone on, but when ever theres an incident with fans its all most always Punk.


no, fuck that. Im tired of celebrities needing to "be the bigger man" when people treat them like shit...if someone was being disrespectful to you, you'd get pissed right back at them.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



> David Strycharz ‏@DavidWWEGod
> @SoyRoyStuart Matt and @CMPunk have had runins before Matt is a rude douchebag to wwe stars tonight he cursed at punk at the airport





> Michael Vaccaro ‏@VincentMichaels
> @ImAMelFo Matt cursed out Punk and ruined it for everyone else. Punk completely ignored him and threw his backpack in the garbage.


It appears as though this Matt guy has a history of incidents with wrestlers at airports. Few have even gone as far as filing restraining orders.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

I think it's hilarious that every time an incident with Punk happens he always tweets "Unacceptable behavior". I'd love to see the brass trying to scold him everytime he lashes at out at a douchebag. :hhh unk2


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

*lol I hope the story is true... it's so fucking CM Punk that it has to be true. *


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Punk warned his followers to be respectful when approaching him.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

I'v just seen some more tweets from people, and it seems like Punk gave this Matt guy an autograph and Matt said he didn't like it and went off at Punk.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



11rob2k said:


> I'v just seen some more tweets from people, and it seems like Punk gave this Matt guy an autograph and Matt said he didn't like it and went off at Punk.


Your sig really fits the situation. He didn't like the signature? What the fuck is this, Handwriting class?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *lol I hope the story is true... it's so fucking CM Punk that it has to be true. *


*Why am I redirected to the Raw thread with this?*



11rob2k said:


> I'v just seen some more tweets from people, and it seems like Punk gave this Matt guy an autograph and Matt said he didn't like it and went off at Punk.


*lol and you believe this... really? come on now.... goddamn... Carnies and fucking rubes. *


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

Until there is a fucking video of this then we can judge. Punk is such a dickhead in real life tho.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

punk and orton both are dick heads in real life hahahaha its funny LOL. That is why they will never replace john cena. Look at cena, he does so much charity work and signs all the autographs. ever heard of him being a dick head???


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

haha thats pretty damn funny


----------



## Bryan ls A God (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

I heard something happened between some fans and CM Punk. I'm not sure what.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



-Halo- said:


> Until there is a fucking video of this then we can judge. Punk is such a dickhead in real life tho.


From what I've gathered Punk is a dickhead in real life when he's in a bad mood, and a really cool guy when he's in a good mood. Suppose that makes him a normal person.

Anyway, I don't know what the guy said so I can't judge, until such a time when I know, I'll make a judgement. Until than, Punk is just a normal guy who loses it some times, same as Cena, The Rock, you or me.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



Gimmicky said:


> From what I've gathered Punk is a dickhead in real life when he's in a bad mood, and a really cool guy when he's in a good mood. Suppose that makes him a normal person.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know what the guy said so I can't judge, until such a time when I know, I'll make a judgement. Until than, Punk is just a normal guy who loses it some times, *same as Cena,* The Rock, you or me.


Keep talking lies homie, Cena to this day has not once lost his cool with a fan but yeah your other points are spot on, I'm pretty much the same when it comes to my mood and how I'm feeling.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

The Punkster can't handle the pressure of being a top guy.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



LadyCroft said:


> *Why am I redirected to the Raw thread with this?*
> 
> 
> 
> *lol and you believe this... really? come on now.... goddamn... Carnies and fucking rubes. *


I really wouldn't be surprised if this turned out to be true, you get crazy fans who do weird things like that.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

Why is there still no video out? I don't even buy this story.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



Rated R™ said:


> Can someone re-post this thread with proper english?


Pedantic.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



Rated R™ said:


> Why is there still no video out? I don't even buy this story.


Because everything that happens gets taped right? Come on now brah. What don't you buy? Ricardo Rodriguez confirmed it.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



Rated R™ said:


> Can someone re-post this thread with proper english?


Maybe you should re-post that but capitalise "English" instead?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



Quasi Juice said:


> Because everything that happens gets taped right? Come on now brah. What don't you buy? Ricardo Rodriguez confirmed it.


No, because any fan incident gets taped MOST OF THE TIME, It's not about "everything getting taped".

RR confirmed it? let me guess on his twitter account?


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

The same thing that has gone on in Detroit, Chicago and Gary Indiana...


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

I dont know how people can blame punk for this when it sounds entirely like the fault of a prick fan.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

That is fucking amazing. Punk is such a hero.

Seems they're having a lot of run-ins with dickhead fans though. Cody Rhodes tweeted this just 2 days ago: "In the midst of the 11 people who act like we don't know why they want 93 things signed, was a real fan...Zelda swag, quite thoughtful."


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

One thing is for sure THOSE SMARKS ARE GOING NUTS.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

This sounds like the fan's fault for once. Ech.


> Keep talking lies homie, Cena to this day has not once lost his cool with a fan but yeah your other points are spot on, I'm pretty much the same when it comes to my mood and how I'm feeling.


That's also interesting to think about. I imagine Cena has the most, er, zealous fan encounters of anyone on the roster. How has he managed to not have an incident with anyone? Maybe he's just a stealth ninja


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



greendayedgehead said:


> This sounds like the fan's fault for once. Ech.
> 
> That's also interesting to think about. I imagine Cena has the most, er, zealous fan encounters of anyone on the roster. How has he managed to not have an incident with anyone? Maybe he's just a stealth ninja


Most fans Cena probably sees are the daily make-a-wish ones and shit would get nasty if one of those fans kicked off.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm not sure Cena would even attract the kind of douchey, smarky fans that Punk and the others would. It just doesn't seem like he would have an overly large following in that contingent.

:lol


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

Whether or not the fan acted inappropriately, it's incidents like this that prevent WWE from ever investing 100% in Punk as the top guy. Like him or hate him, one of the 5234 reasons Cena remains at the top is that he conducts himself properly about as consistently as any human being can.

My father was a pro athlete, and he had to deal with autograph hounds and, in some cases, rude or abusive fans just like Punk does. The difference is that, like Cena, my father indulged the kind fans and managed to blow off the abusive ones without insulting or engaging them. Not everyone is suited to endure the attention the #1 guy receives, and sadly, Punk simply doesn't have the disposition for that leadership role.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

CM Punk needs to learn to walk away from situations that get out of hand. Its very unprofessional of him to react badly towards fans. Remember fans pay good money that keep WWE in business so Vince needs to have a word with CM Punk about his behaviour. Also if CM Punk cant handle be the top star of the company then he should get the fuck out you dont see John Cena acting horrible to fans. CM Punk is supposed to be the WWE champion and representing the company as the champion but with this incident it just makes him look bad


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

Not sure why this is a big deal. If the fan was an asshole (I'm not sure what he did though) he deserves to be treated like an asshole by whoever, not just Punk. 

Fans shouldn't be gifted this 'special protection', which is basically when an incident like this happens, a media shitstorm ensues and eventually the stupid fan will get an apology to save face.

Besides, it's all a work...


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

Nah guys it was Dean Ambrose starting a feud with Punk and he's going to debut on Raw and interrupt the title match. It's definitely happening, 100%. If it doesn't happen then it will definitely be at Summerslam and Ambrose will face The Rock at Wrestlemania. It's happening guys, Dean Ambrose is debuting finally soon. If not at Summerslam he will definitely 100% debut the night after Wrestlemania to challenge John Cena. If not then he will debut on an episode of Smackdown, don't forget it guys, it's happening for sure now!


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



greendayedgehead said:


> That's also interesting to think about. I imagine Cena has the most, er, zealous fan encounters of anyone on the roster. How has he managed to not have an incident with anyone? Maybe he's just a stealth ninja


When Cena fans act out, they get a time-out


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

punks boss


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Punk_at_the_St_Louis_Airport_Last_Night.html

there is what happened


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



Evolution said:


> I'm not sure Cena would even attract the kind of douchey, smarky fans that Punk and the others would. It just doesn't seem like he would have an overly large following in that contingent.
> 
> :lol


Not even fans, haters. I dunno how no one's tried to like, punch Cena in the mouth yet.

Aand, eh. It could have been worse. I dunno why some other random would jump in like that though, like it's his problem. Autograph book in the trash lol.


----------



## awesomeshit (May 1, 2012)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

someone needs to kick his fucking head in. what a douche punk is.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

This is great. If The Undertaker is flying in, hope this "Matt" guy gives him a hard time. Be a lot more than a bag/book in the trash.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

Don't blame CM Punk at all. All reports claim the fan was rude. Now people don't get universally reported as rude just for speaking in the wrong tone of voice. The fan clearly said something that really annoyed Punk. Would you guys tolerate it?


----------



## thepogotribe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

meh he could of handled like how Chris jericho handled three angry fans :troll


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

@Freeloader

Oh boy, I honestly hope that this "Matt" guy would be rude to the Undertaker. Boots2Asses.


----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

https://www.facebook.com/matt.calicchio?sk=wall - we have seen this guy before,maybe he was rude to Punk because he is Cena fan ?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



deina_k said:


> https://www.facebook.com/matt.calicchio?sk=wall - we have seen this guy before,maybe he was rude to Punk because he is Cena fan ?





> *Butt plug*


:cena


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

The guy that asked for the autograph is known to stalk and harass WWE wrestlers, so this douche probably deserved.


----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

I dont know if that the same guy ,because if he harass them so much why he have pics with almost everyone, should they just ignore him?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

This guy says he was there and knows this Matt guy. https://twitter.com/DavidWWEGod

Start from the bottom.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

The kid is a big time Cena fan

https://www.facebook.com/matt.calicchio/posts/472497632760908


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

took me a moment to realize that I have to read from bottom to top 

unk2


----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

This is a proper psycho them,Punk should GTS him.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

The guy sounds like a complete fucking idiot. Good for Punk.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

Now hearing and reading about this guy, I am happy with what Punk did. This guy seems like a huge creep/weirdo.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



greendayedgehead said:


> Not even fans, haters. I dunno how no one's tried to like, punch Cena in the mouth yet.
> 
> Aand, eh. It could have been worse. I dunno why some other random would jump in like that though, like it's his problem. Autograph book in the trash lol.


i honestly don't think some fat iwc virgin would have the balls to punch cena in the mouth, i'm not a cena fan but the guy can lift up a 400 to 500 pound giant up i don't think he would have a problem with some jackass


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

_Saw this on that girl twitter account this idiot Matt guy stalked last year :\_










_Kudos to Punk for what he did, this guy is a fucking waste of air_


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



lp2xxx said:


> _Saw this on that girl twitter account this idiot Matt guy stalked last year :\_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


people like this just irritate me they need to be locked up


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

sounds like a normal bloke then!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

this photo is becoming relevant once again


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

heh, I remember that closeup of him from his facebook avatar... if he's a known shitbag by just about everyone in WWE, why would they put him on tv like that, or even let him into the arena for that matter? ;p


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

EDIT: Can't see certain images at work, after googling Extra's image it looks like it is him.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



Xander45 said:


> EDIT: Can't see certain images at work, after googling Extra's image it looks like it is him.


I think so. Check his facebook pics.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

What a fucking creep. This guy needs locking up.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

*Probably an autograph signing.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*

LOL, I remember people on here saying he was a plant after that Raw episode. And I actually said he was probably just a massive GEEK (WWE don't want fat losers as plants). I can understand wearing a Cena shirt at a wrestling event, I'll let that slide. But wearing the baseball hat with the shirt just looks sooooo ridiculous, and no sane person would dress like that.


----------



## The Livid One (Jun 25, 2012)

*CM Punk Involved In Incident With Fan Yesterday*

http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/7626/cm-punk-involved-in-incident-with-fan-yesterday

There was an incident tonight at the St. Louis Airport. C.M. Punk was coming into town from the show tonight in Omaha. A fan asked Punk for an autograph and Punk turned him down. We don't know the story behind it other than apparently the fan may have been rude in his approach. 

But this led to another fan yelling at Punk and causing a scene at the airport. This wound up with Punk throwing the man's autograph book in a garbage can. The next thing you know, airport police are there with Punk and the guy, with Punk very annoyed at having his time wasted. Other WWE wrestlers were asking fans if they knew "the fat guy" (the guy whose book Punk threw in the garbage can). Punk later went on Twitter and made a mention of "unacceptable behavior" and "One person ruins it for everyone" saying he wanted to thank all the respectful fans at the airport tonight and how he just doesn't like rude people.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk Involved In Incident With Fan Yesterday*

Hard to comment unless someone has actually been there the moment Punk snapped.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk Involved In Incident With Fan Yesterday*

Maybe the fan had a vagina and a fauxhawk. 8*D


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Involved In Incident With Fan Yesterday*

check out the raw section there's an 8 page thread about this

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/628319-whats-gone-st-louis.html


----------



## The Livid One (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk Involved In Incident With Fan Yesterday*

Sorry guys , my bad. Close please.


----------



## Fallen Sephiroth (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



StanStansky said:


> I think it's hilarious that every time an incident with Punk happens he always tweets "Unacceptable behavior". I'd love to see the brass trying to scold him everytime he lashes at out at a douchebag. :hhh unk2


I wish people would get it in their skulls that CM Punk is an egotistical douche. He was tired and didn't want to be bothered w/the fans, although it is something he should've expected. You should know douche language: "One fan ruins it for everyone". "Unacceptable hehavior" sounds like blonde bytch speak.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



Fallen Sephiroth said:


> I wish people would get it in their skulls that CM Punk is an egotistical douche. He was tired and didn't want to be bothered w/the fans, although it is something he should've expected. You should know douche language: "One fan ruins it for everyone". "Unacceptable hehavior" sounds like blonde bytch speak.


No. One fan ruining it for everyone is one fan ruining it for everyone. All reports say that everything was fine until this fan showed up and starting being an asshole for no apparent reason(I wouldn't be surprised if he was trying to get Punk to take a swing so he could sue, after hearing all the reports of Punk's short temper). I commend Punk for not laying the guy out.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

Sounds like Punk being ass to be honest. Not saying that fans aren't annoying at times, but most wrestlers are professional enough to not let it escalate into something this.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

The funny thing is that CM Punk is a regular guy like anyone else. If someone got in your face and started cussing you out, how would you react? AND he's from the hardcore scene in Chicago. That alone screams "Don't fuck with that guy".


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

So jericho is going to slap a bitch? (again)


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

So I wonder what username that psycho has on WF :no:


Seems like a guy that would have been banned long ago.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

JasonLives said:


> So I wonder what username that psycho has on WF :no:
> 
> 
> Seems like a guy that would have been banned long ago.


KellyKellyFan?


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

StanStansky said:


> The funny thing is that CM Punk is a regular guy like anyone else. If someone got in your face and started cussing you out, how would you react? AND he's from the hardcore scene in Chicago. That alone screams "Don't fuck with that guy".


Tough shit. These same fans are the reason he is rich. If he didn't want people recognising him or asking for his autograph, he should have stayed in the indies.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

See, D Bryan would never act like that, the dudes a role model and a legit champ not like this thug.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

TheRainKing said:


> Tough shit. These same fans are the reason he is rich. If he didn't want people recognising him or asking for his autograph, he should have stayed in the indies.


It's not like it was some kid coming up for his autograph, it was a grown man acting like a total asshole and cussing him out. That's entirely different. Go read Heyman and Ricardo's twitter feeds. It's obvious this wasn't a usual encounter involving a fan.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



Bloodbath said:


> It's always Punk :lmao


Punk threw the guy's backpack in the garbage? I find that quite amusing, to be honest :lmao


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

StanStansky said:


> It's not like it was some kid coming up for his autograph, it was a grown man acting like a total asshole and cussing him out. That's entirely different. Go read Heyman and Ricardo's twitter feeds. It's obvious this wasn't a usual encounter involving a fan.


Well fair enough if the fan actually did something to provoke him, but it just seems a bit strange how its always CM Punk who has these disputes with fans.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Hold on, the twitter post thing said "Cena hates the guy".

At WM28 Cena threw his shirt at him. The guy was front row, I knew I recognized him.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lmao Punk threw someone's backpack in the garbage? That's awesome.


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

TheRainKing said:


> Tough shit. These same fans are the reason he is rich. If he didn't want people recognising him or asking for his autograph, he should have stayed in the indies.


Did you even read the thread? I'd suggest that you just take a look at the background of this incident and the reputation of said "fan".


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

TheRainKing said:


> Well fair enough if the fan actually did something to provoke him, but it just seems a bit strange how its always CM Punk who has these disputes with fans.


That's because Punk isnt a doormat like everyone else. This is the same guy who talked back to Taker years back.

If you do something to him he WILL respond. 5% chance he'll be like Cena and brush it off.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

DJ2334 said:


> Lmao Punk threw someone's backpack in the garbage? That's awesome.


I think it was an autograph book. Obviously the details are a bit vague at this point but I guess the guy said something really rude to him after Punk signed it, so Punk just walked away and threw it in the garbage. Damn hilarious.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Punk always has the best interactions with fans it seems, along with Jericho. The fan had it coming from the tweets people are posting in here.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> Hold on, the twitter post thing said "Cena hates the guy".
> 
> At WM28 Cena threw his shirt at him. The guy was front row, I knew I recognized him.


Wasn't he at the front row at Over The Limit aswell


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

TheRainKing said:


> Well fair enough if the fan actually did something to provoke him, but it just seems a bit strange how its always CM Punk who has these disputes with fans.


It's probably because Punk is to the IWC what John Cena is to children, except the latter aren't total psychos when it comes to wrestling.

If you know how it feels coming off after a long flight the last thing you want is some moron up in your face.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

ah , according to dirtsheets , the fan is fat .. what a shocker


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I bet he wasn't even a fan, he just wanted an autograph to sell on Ebay.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

danny_boy said:


> Wasn't he at the front row at Over The Limit aswell


If he regularly attends PPVS, I am seriously considering buying a ticket to WM just to find him and troll him in real life. Just be up in his grill the entire show asking for him to sign printed out convos from here and all the other stuff from FB and Twitter people have been posting.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just went to this fat Matt guy's facebook and he's got pics with about every single wrestler there is, including Punk. He looks like a stalker considering how often he hangs around them and I think he deserved what Punk did to him. Reading all this shit that guy wrote on twitter... no comments.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

Is this the guy?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqKjYAHwT6s

Lol.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Anybody who is a true fan of Punk knows damn well that you don't approach him like that.


----------



## RDClip (Jul 15, 2009)

Imagine what would've happened if a fan acted like this to a wrestler in the 70's/80's, he would be getting his face stitched up.

Punk is just a guy who speaks his mind, doesn't care what anyone thinks about him, and isn't going to act a certain way for PR reason. I can kinda repect that with the plastic artificial celebrities nowadays. If a fan gets out of line, a celebrity doesn't have to take that. This isn't the first time a wrestling fan is being a crazy asshole and it won't be the last and it's not just punk that has to deal with it, There was that crazy bitch that attacked Jericho a few years ago.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

CM Punk seems like an easy guy to get to.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk gets into an altercation with a fan for the 1000th time and fans think he's a GOAT.
Jericho gets into an altercation with a fan for the 1000th time and fans think he's a god.

Let that be Orton, HHH or someone else that isn't as worshiped on here and this thread would look completely different. Punk's a dickhead, that is established but homeboy needs to learn how to keep his cool and keep it moving. He doesn't have to sign a thing but putting their property in the garbage is simply stooping to their level. It's silly and getting old.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

JasonLives said:


> So I wonder what username that psycho has on WF :no:
> 
> 
> Seems like a guy that would have been banned long ago.


SVET_fan_something_something

:cena2


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



StanStansky said:


> I can't wait for this to blow up into "CM Punk is an egotistical asshole" when it's clear from everyone else's statements that whoever it was at the airport was being a total dick.


When its the same guy getting into altercations with fans I'd be inclined to say he's at fault in some way. It's not like people seek him out and look to offend him - he clearly is doing something wrong.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Punk gets into an altercation with a fan for the 1000th time and fans think he's a GOAT.
> Jericho gets into an altercation with a fan for the 1000th time and fans think he's a god.
> 
> Let that be Orton, HHH or someone else that isn't as worshiped on here and this thread would look completely different. Punk's a dickhead, that is established but homeboy needs to learn how to keep his cool and keep it moving. He doesn't have to sign a thing but putting their property in the garbage is simply stooping to their level. It's silly.


Punk is a 30+ year old man who thinks 2nd grade insults like "You have a vagina" are good comebacks.

He's already at their level.

Side Note: I do agreed if it were some different guys they'd be scolded, but everyone knows the wrestling forums are biased.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



Shock said:


> When its the same guy getting into altercations with fans I'd be inclined to say he's at fault in some way. It's not like people seek him out and look to offend him - he clearly is doing something wrong.


It is possible for someone to be wrong in one altercation and be in the right in another.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

iHoneyBea said:


> Punk is a 30+ year old man who thinks 2nd grade insults like "You have a vagina" are good comebacks.
> 
> He's already at their level.
> 
> Side Note: I do agreed if it were some different guys they'd be scolded, but everyone knows the wrestling forums are biased.


I know. I was trying to be kinda nice since people say I'm too harsh on him. The "you have a vagina" comeback was a face palm moment and a half. :sad:


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

James1o1o said:


> Hold on, the twitter post thing said "Cena hates the guy".
> 
> At WM28 Cena threw his shirt at him. The guy was front row, I knew I recognized him.


Sounds like this fan is leaving a lasting impression on the wrestlers.....for all the wrong reasons. I hope he fucks with Undertaker and eats a legit punch to the nose.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Punk gets into an altercation with a fan for the 1000th time and fans think he's a GOAT.
> Jericho gets into an altercation with a fan for the 1000th time and fans think he's a god.
> 
> Let that be Orton, HHH or someone else that isn't as worshiped on here and this thread would look completely different. Punk's a dickhead, that is established but homeboy needs to learn how to keep his cool and keep it moving. He doesn't have to sign a thing but putting their property in the garbage is simply stooping to their level. It's silly and getting old.


yeah i like both punk and jericho but you're spot on Amb ..

if Jeff Hardy so much as sneezes next to a fan then he's satan's spawn , however when Punk pulls a douchey move then he's , and I quote : "ZOMG PUNK IS A BADASS AND DON'T GIVE A FUCK !! " 


although I do agree with what Punk did especially since the fan turned out to be a rude , annoying fat moron


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I know. I was trying to be kinda nice since people say I'm too harsh on him. The "you have a vagina" comeback was a face palm moment and a half. :sad:


I don't see it as being harsh, just being honest. You like him, but you recognize dude has serious issues.

I personally just love how he said it to the guy, like it was meant to be an ultimate blow or something.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Punk gets into an altercation with a fan for the 1000th time and fans think he's a GOAT.
> Jericho gets into an altercation with a fan for the 1000th time and fans think he's a god.
> 
> Let that be Orton, HHH or someone else that isn't as worshiped on here and this thread would look completely different. Punk's a dickhead, that is established but homeboy needs to learn how to keep his cool and keep it moving. He doesn't have to sign a thing but putting their property in the garbage is simply stooping to their level. It's silly and getting old.


Are you kidding me? We all know Punk's a dickhead but in this case, it's completely justified. This dude seems like a complete fuckhead. It has nothing to do with who's "worshiped on here."


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Am I the only one who thought "you have a vagina" was hilarious? Obviously meant to be ridiculous.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

If only Punk acted like this on TV instead of his current face incarnation.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Sometimes you have to stoop to peoples levels to let them see how they like being treated that way.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> If only Punk acted like this on TV instead of his current face incarnation.


Amen bro!


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Cena gets abuse from the fans yet always seems to be a nice guy to the fans.

Cm punk acts like a cunt


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Amuroray said:


> Cena gets abuse from the fans yet always seems to be a nice guy to the fans.
> 
> Cm punk acts like a cunt


Being nice doesn't make one entertaining. That's all I care about, personally.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

It sounds like the fan was way out of line and should have showed a little more respect. On the other hand, CM Punk comes of as a douchebag, and I don't think he made the situation any better by throwing dude's autograph book in the trash. This whole thing seems like a bad situation handled poorly by both sides.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Evolution said:


> I'm not sure Cena would even attract the kind of douchey, smarky fans that Punk and the others would. It just doesn't seem like he would have an overly large following in that contingent.
> 
> :lol


i think we're overthinking this really....Cena's fans are typically in bed by the time the WWE flights land


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

That was stupid. He should have just Left it when Punk said no.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Did most people miss the tweet explaining that the "fan" in question had a history of being a douchebag to EVERY SINGLE WWE WRESTLER and even a few had restraining orders?


Judging by most of the comments following that info, I think they did.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Not surprised. CM Punk is a massive dickhead in real life. How much times has he had altercations with fans? I have lost count. You never see any other wrestler have this much problems with fans. This is why Punk hardly ever gets main event matches.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Did most people miss the tweet explaining that the "fan" in question had a *history of being a douchebag to EVERY SINGLE WWE WRESTLER and even a few had restraining orders?
> *
> 
> Judging by most of the comments following that info, I think they did.


I think this has to be highlighted.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> Not surprised. CM Punk is a massive dickhead in real life. How much times has he had altercations with fans? I have lost count. You never see any other wrestler have this much problems with fans. This is why Punk hardly ever gets main event matches.


And John Cena is such a nice guy when he cheats on his wife and talks about it to the Coach? unk2


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

If SCSA poured beer on him a lot of you guys would've called it awesome. Lol.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Domenico said:


> And John Cena is such a nice guy when he cheats on his wife and talks about it to the Coach? unk2


Haahahaha. Truth. Cena's just finalizing his divorce and is already putting the moves on AJ. THE CLAP IS HERE


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> This guy says he was there and knows this Matt guy. https://twitter.com/DavidWWEGod
> 
> Start from the bottom.


having read this twitter chain, and doing some research about the morals of this guy...there is not a doubt in my min that this guy is a fucking crazy mother fucker. Anyone saying "HURRRRR PUNK IS A CUNT, AND IF IT WAS ANYONE ELSE YOUD ALL BE PISSING ON THEIR FACES" is a fucking moron.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> Not surprised. CM Punk is a massive dickhead in real life. How much times has he had altercations with fans? I have lost count. You never see any other wrestler have this much problems with fans. This is why Punk hardly ever gets main event matches.


I think we found Matt Calicchio!


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

"And then at 5 in the morning at the airport you try to shove it in my face so you can get an autograph and sell it on eBay because you're too lazy to get a real job."

Punk said that during his worked shoot last year. He's said similar things on real shoot interviews. He really hates when people try to get his autograph during his personal time. And I don't blame him. If he's on the plane, at a restaurant, walking through an airport, no one has the right to stop him and try to get an autograph.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Are you kidding me? We all know Punk's a dickhead but in this case, it's completely justified. This dude seems like a complete fuckhead. It has nothing to do with who's "worshiped on here."


A fuckhead going up against a dickhead will result in a ridiculous and childish situation like what happened at the airport. Was he justified in being a dickhead this time? Maybe but every other month there's a new "Punk is a big sloppy douche nozzle to fans" report so I have a hard time putting all of the blame on the other person. This shit has been going on with him for years now and it's getting old. It was funny hearing stories about him being an ass back in 2004 when he didn't know any better but unless it's a Jericho in the parking lot situation where skulls were about to get cracked, just keep it moving. 

And yes, many people will justify their faves being a dick to fans but give complete hell to other wrestlers who are in the exact predicament. It happens all the time.


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

Must be upset about having to job to Cena tonight.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Hahaha that's awesome. He should have done a lot more to the autograph book than just throw it in the trash. There were times in life that I've wanted to do things like this to dickheads...bravo to Punk for actually having the guts to do it. 

Is Punk a dick? Yea a lot of times he is but I find it highly entertaining


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

guessing the fan in question was RockAE


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

scrilla said:


> guessing the fan in question was RockAE


Probably.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

Punk has said before he does not mind meeting fans or singing autographs but if you're rude or out of line then you deserve to treated the same way. There's always fans that just don't know how to behave.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha, Punk is just mad that he is losing the title tonight to Cena .


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This is getting ridiculous and embarrassing now. Just a month ago he was thrown out of a restaurant after he embarrassed himself and started to curse a little kid If I remember correctly, now this? Disgusting. Where's the composure.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Rock316AE said:


> This is getting ridiculous and embarrassing now. Just a month ago he was thrown out of a restaurant after he embarrassed himself and started to curse a little kid If I remember correctly, now this? Disgusting. Where's the composure.


Wait, what?


----------



## oinker34 (Sep 29, 2011)

The fan in question's name is Matt Calicchio. Supposedly multiple wrestlers have threatened restraining orders on this guy before, too.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

oinker34 said:


> The fan in question's name is Matt Calicchio. Supposedly multiple wrestlers have threatened restraining orders on this guy before, too.


Welp.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> This is getting ridiculous and embarrassing now. Just a month ago he was thrown out of a restaurant after he embarrassed himself and started to curse a little kid If I remember correctly, now this? Disgusting. Where's the composure.


read the fucking thread bro...


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Lol I believe this is not the first time Punk's done this..Wasn't he thrown out of a restaurant before? Yes that Matt dude was probably an ungrateful jackass but Punk's done it other times before.HE is a top guy so it's totally natural for fans to ask for his autographs.He can say something like "Sorry im busy now" but instead he says "Fuck Off"...I am a CM Punk fan but his personality in real life is disgusting


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Punk bumped into Matt Hardy at the airport?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Punk bumped into Matt Hardy at the airport?


Best post in this thread.


----------



## ChrisPartlow (Jul 18, 2012)

The fan probably pointed out that CM Punk sucks and looks out of shape. The truth hurt Punk.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Punk's the king. Hater's are grasping for straws here, Punk probably had his life threatened by this loser.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk...just....lol.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

ChrisPartlow said:


> The fan probably pointed out that CM Punk sucks and looks out of shape. The truth hurt Punk.


I'm pretty sure if a fat mother fucker told him he was out of shape, punk would laugh the fuck at him

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Fan deserved it. 

For the record, I would say the same if this were HHH, Ziggler, Tyler Reks, Hornswoggle, Jeff/Matt Hardy etc. etc. Fans need to learn boundaries and this guy clearly crossed them.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Punk is a moron and everyone knows it, thank god his reign is coming to an end as champion very soon.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

I have 0 respect for Punk the person if this is true. Whatever the fans' behaviour was Punk could have walked away,called him names or something like that not through his bagpack into the trash can. That is unacceptable behaviour come what may.

Very Very dirty. No respect for Punk the person. He seems to be a Lowest Quality Human Being


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

This sounds about right. I dont know the whole story, but its well known that CM Punk is kind of a d-bag. Doesnt surprise me at all.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

That's fucking hilarious. :lmao

I don't understand why people are getting butthurt over it. If someone pisses you off and acts out of line that's what happens. Don't act all high and mighty.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The heel turn before the heel turn.


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: What's gone on in St. Louis?*



NightmareInc. said:


> Welcome back to my city, wwe. Be careful when you pass through Normandy to the airport and stay away from the east side. Seriously, punk is lucky he didn't get shot.


LOL. So true.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

He was just working on his heel turn. Kayfabe is VERY alive.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

CM Punk should be suspended for 60 days for such an embarrassing display

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000x


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Rated R™ said:


> Punk is a moron and everyone knows it, thank god his reign is coming to an end as champion very soon.


I expect he will surely be champion by next years Royal Rumble considering how they made it obvious that the Rocks feud will be with Punk.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

ALL HAIL THE MIGHTY CM PUNK! HE IS HERE TO SAVE US FROM JOHN CENA AND PEOPLE THAT ACT LIKE FOGHATS IN GENERAL!

Honestly, if you have a problem with how he acted, you should probably have an obnoxious twat follow you around and shove things in your face whilst swearing incessantly. The problem with the world these days is that it's no longer couth to knock the shit out of someone for acting so belligerent. A non-violent reaction such as throwing his autograph book in the trash is now "too hostile". Grow some fucking testicles, you unwashed mouth-breathers.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

vacuous said:


> CM Punk should be suspended for 60 days for such an embarrassing display
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000x


You should be suspended from life for HAVING A VAGINA. NICE FAUXHAWK YOU ****


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

StanStansky said:


> You should be suspended from life for HAVING A VAGINA. NICE FAUXHAWK YOU ****


How rude and wholly inaccurate.

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000x


----------



## awesomeshit (May 1, 2012)

the fuck was in the crowd tonight wearing a Moz t-shirt.


----------

